

Ask HN: Where are the engineers interested in gaming? - flignats

Hi HN,<p>SkillAddiction (SA) is a skill gaming website that brings people together to connect and compete in casual games in tournament-style play for cash, virtual currency, and merchandise prizes. The website is a hybrid of a casual gaming portal, a social game, and a casino operator – it has the reward of a social game and the chance to win playing casual games, without any gambling. We have hosted over 1 million skill gaming tournaments and players have won over $400,000 in cash and prizes.<p>We are currently in the YetiZen gaming accelerator (comparable to Ycombinator) and looking to bring on a third team member (technical).<p>- We are live, http://www.skilladdiction.com<p>- We have revenue and customers - a couple thousand of them<p>- Customers love us. Last week a returning visitor spent 160 minutes at our site and a new user 28 minutes. People will be using the stuff you build, a lot<p>- You are not alone. The current application didn’t appear from nowhere. One of us is a hacker/hustler (more hustler) but knows the world of PHP, MySQL, CSS, HTML, Javascript, and other technologies<p>Compensation includes salary and equity.<p>Get in touch and let's see if there could be a fit - myprofilename@skilladdiction.com<p>*Remote work is ok, but you'llneed to be in the SF Bay area to meet frequently.
======
benologist
You might get better luck posting on the FlashGameLicense jobs section,
MochiMedia general section, and TIGSource forums.

~~~
flignats
yeah, FGL is an awesome community :)

